# Lo scopo



## MK (2 Aprile 2011)

Qual è il vostro scopo (attuale, che siamo esseri in continua evoluzione, sempre che si voglia vivere e non vegetare ) nella vita?


----------



## Hirohito (2 Aprile 2011)

Farmi un discreto pacco di ca..i  miei senza far male a nessuno e chissene


----------



## elena (2 Aprile 2011)

Essere felice e rendere felice chi amo.


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Farmi un discreto pacco di ca..i miei senza far male a nessuno e chissene


E se quello che per te è il male fosse il bene per gli altri? Mica siamo tutti uguali...


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Essere felice e rendere felice chi amo.


In quest'ordine? O a pari merito?


----------



## elena (2 Aprile 2011)

Rendere felice chi amo e essere felice per me è equivalente.


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Rendere felice chi amo e essere felice per me è equivalente.


Vuoi dire che senza gli altri non esisti?


----------



## elena (2 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che senza gli altri non esisti?


Voglio dire né più né meno quello che ho detto. Ma è solo il mio scopo attuale, di adesso, domani potrebbe essere diverso, ché sono un essere in continua evoluzione io


----------



## Hirohito (2 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E se quello che per te è il male fosse il bene per gli altri? Mica siamo tutti uguali...


In effetti il rischio c'è


----------



## Sabina (2 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Qual è il vostro scopo (attuale, che siamo esseri in continua evoluzione, sempre che si voglia vivere e non vegetare ) nella vita?


Seguire i miei bambini fino a portarli ad essere autonomi, indipendenti e realizzati.
Cominciare a "muovermi" per creare dei cambiamenti lavorativi che mi facciano sentire maggiormente realizzata.
Scrivere un libro (se ne trovassi il tempo  )

E tu MK?


----------



## xfactor (2 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Qual è il vostro scopo (attuale, che siamo esseri in continua evoluzione, sempre che si voglia vivere e non vegetare ) nella vita?



Io vegeto e mi và bene così, se poi nella vita futura qualche cosa di bello avviene .......... beh , tanto meglio !


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Qual è il vostro scopo (attuale, che siamo esseri in continua evoluzione, sempre che si voglia vivere e non vegetare ) nella vita?


Ehi conosci Miss Cavendish?
Quella che sospirando disse ad alf...
Se solo avessi uno scopo nella vita?


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Qual è il vostro scopo (attuale, che siamo esseri in continua evoluzione, sempre che si voglia vivere e non vegetare ) nella vita?


A breve termine: trovare un impiego e levarmi tutti gli sfizi che desidero.
A lungo termine: continuare a mantenere l'impiego e mangiare quante più cose buone ci sono al mondo, tenendo sotto controllo il peso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Essere felice e rendere felice chi amo.


 E' un concetto che non seguo facilmente, ma mi pare che sia la migliore realizzazione di se stessi, se si può fare.


----------



## elena (3 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' un concetto che non seguo facilmente, ma mi pare che sia la migliore realizzazione di se stessi, se si può fare.


Se lo si vuole, lo si può.
Ma perché Quibbelqurz è il clone dispettoso di Admin?


----------



## elena (3 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Se lo si vuole, lo si può.
> Ma perché Quibbelqurz è il clone dispettoso di Admin?


Oh scusate se mi rispondo da sola, ma ho appena visto che Admin è un pluriclonato di sodio. Sebbene io legga qui dentro già da un po', questo mi era sfuggito... :singleeye:


----------



## Daniele (3 Aprile 2011)

Laurea magistrale nel giro di due mesi, e a Settembre un lavoro onesto come ingegnere e basta con la ricerca, ho voglia di mettermi alla prova nei problemi. Del resto a Settembre la scelta di una casa con morosa e via, ovviamente condito tutto da litigate perch lei vuole stare all'ultimo piano ed io per nulla (effetto calore bestiale in certi stabili), lei vuole delle belle finestre normali, io delle ampie vetrate per avere più luce, sarà divertente vedere dove si cederà, per me finiremo all'ultimo piano con ampie vetrate :mexican:, ma adesso non cedo,se no perdo il vantaggio anche per questa ultima cosa che per me è vitale.


----------



## lorelai (3 Aprile 2011)

Smettere di farmi castrare dal mio genitore interno e diventare un buon genitore di me stessa.
Il che significa anche mandare affanculo alcune scelte che sembrerebbero le più ragionevoli.
E' per questo che stamattina mi sto dedicando all'arte che amo anzichè studiare per l'ennesimo concorso di cui non me ne frega niente.

E finalmente, dopo anni di ragione e frustrazione, comincio a sentirmi felice.

Inoltre, continuare a coltivare, con cura, empatia e presenza, gli affetti che rendono piena la mia vita, e smettere di pensare che non sono degna di essere amata.

Mentre faccio tutto questo lavorone, spero di trovare qualcuno che voglia condividere la sua vita con questa nuova me, e riprodurmi e crescere dei figli a cui insegnare cose fuori moda come l'onestà, la correttezza, l'amore e la realizzazione personale non a spese degli altri, possibilmente senza quel carico di sensi di colpa, solitudine e pessimismo che ho assorbito io da piccina.

Nelle more, prendere un gatto :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Oh scusate se mi rispondo da sola, ma ho appena visto che Admin è un pluriclonato di sodio. Sebbene io legga qui dentro già da un po', questo mi era sfuggito... :singleeye:


Sbagliato: il pluriclonato di sodio è un composto chimico di mia invenzione che mi serve ad addormentare i lupi prima di squarciarli...
Lui è l'utente pluriclonato di sodio.
Ciò non ha nulla a che vedere con i cloni.

E poi cazzo che palle eh?
Uno deve presentarsi sempre come Admin, facendo tutto il lavoro sporco?

Un povero admin di un forum non può scendere dal parnaso degli dei e godersi il forum come un comune mortale?

Se leggi da tanto tempo, sappi che esiste un mio post, dove dico eureka ragazzi ho trovato il pluriclonato di sodio...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Smettere di farmi castrare dal mio genitore interno e diventare un buon genitore di me stessa.
> Il che significa anche mandare affanculo alcune scelte che sembrerebbero le più ragionevoli.
> E' per questo che stamattina mi sto dedicando all'arte che amo anzichè studiare per l'ennesimo concorso di cui non me ne frega niente.
> 
> ...



Cioè cazzo uno si innamora di te...e tu tremi come una foglia dicendogli non sono degna del tuo amore?
Maddai prenditela comoda no?
Come viene viene...
La vita bisogna inventarsela eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Qual è il vostro scopo (attuale, che siamo esseri in continua evoluzione, sempre che si voglia vivere e non vegetare ) nella vita?


1. Fare carriera all'interno della mia azienda

2. Guadagnarmi il posto davanti a Petrucci  il 5 luglio, a costo di fare a cazzotti.


----------



## elena (3 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato: il pluriclonato di sodio è un composto chimico di mia invenzione che mi serve ad addormentare i lupi prima di squarciarli...
> Lui è l'utente pluriclonato di sodio.
> Ciò non ha nulla a che vedere con i cloni.
> 
> ...


Ma allora c'è pluriclonato e pluriclonato 
Leggo da tanto tempo, vero, ma non è mica facile tenervi dietro, talvolta siete esageratamente prolifici , è impossibile leggere tutto.


----------



## Daniele (3 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 1. Fare carriera all'interno della mia azienda
> 
> 2. Guadagnarmi il posto davanti a Petrucci  il 5 luglio, a costo di fare a cazzotti.


Per  il punto 2 posso dirti che hai già perso  C'è una mia amica che è disposta ad usare droghe ed affini per stordire la gente per questo!!!  E lei è tosta, molto tosta, visto che mi ha insegnato a suonare la chitarra in tempo record...decisamente record!!! E' na tipa tosta, molto tosta.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per  il punto 2 posso dirti che hai già perso  C'è una mia amica che è disposta ad usare droghe ed affini per stordire la gente per questo!!!  E lei è tosta, molto tosta, visto che mi ha insegnato a suonare la chitarra in tempo record...decisamente record!!! E' na tipa tosta, molto tosta.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO6k0pmIPGM


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Aprile 2011)

Per un momento leggendo il titolo del 3d l'ho scambiato per l'esclamazione di una decisione irrevocabile, poi leggendo l'autore ho capito il vero tema.

Il mio scopo? Quello ultimo è di non arrivare a chiudere gli occhi e dover ammettere di non aver fatto altro che favorire l'aumento dell'entropia universale. Come ci possa riuscire tento di scoprirlo giorno per giorno.
In termini più brevi (spero), lo scopo è quello di rendermi economicamente indipendente e riuscire a non precipitare di nuovo in un limbo di consuetudini famigliari e di compromessi annichilenti. Poi: veder mio figlio che trova la sua strada senza penare troppo con lo studio,
continuare a scrivere sia poesia che prosa, arrivare a studiare la Forma della Spada (taichi, il limite estremo della preparazione), soddisfare il mio irrefrenabile narcisismo con le donne ma senza ferirle né farmi ferire, imparare un inglese decente, andare a trovare il Conte, comprarmi una moto, andare a trovare i miei amici all'estero, prendere il brevetto da elicotterista, fare un giro su un Eurofighter............ acquisire un minimo, almeno un minimo di saggezza che salga oltre il livello della cintura........


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Aprile 2011)

Dimostrare al mio capo che sono molto più brava dei suoi protegées... gliel'ho già dimostrato varie volte, ma voglio che la cosa sia riconosciuta al di fuori del nostro contesto, così non potrà più fare finta di niente

Dare ai miei figli tutto quello di cui hanno bisogno










Dimagrire!


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Voglio dire né più né meno quello che ho detto. Ma è solo il mio scopo attuale, di adesso, domani potrebbe essere diverso, ché *sono un essere in continua evoluzione io*


:up:, però è uno scopo impegnativo il tuo, perchè se si smette di amare chi credo di esserlo per sempre...


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Seguire i miei bambini fino a portarli ad essere autonomi, indipendenti e realizzati.
> Cominciare a "muovermi" per creare dei cambiamenti lavorativi che mi facciano sentire maggiormente realizzata.
> Scrivere un libro (se ne trovassi il tempo  )
> 
> *E tu MK*?


Non ricadere in invischiamenti, ho già dato a sufficienza. E poi leggerezza, tanta leggerezza.


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Laurea magistrale nel giro di due mesi, e a Settembre un lavoro onesto come ingegnere e basta con la ricerca, ho voglia di mettermi alla prova nei problemi. Del resto a Settembre la scelta di una casa con morosa e via, ovviamente condito tutto da litigate perch lei vuole stare all'ultimo piano ed io per nulla (effetto calore bestiale in certi stabili), lei vuole delle belle finestre normali, *io delle ampie vetrate per avere più luce*, sarà divertente vedere dove si cederà, per me finiremo all'ultimo piano con ampie vetrate :mexican:, ma adesso non cedo,se no perdo il vantaggio anche per questa ultima cosa che per me è vitale.


Bello Dan...


----------



## elena (3 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> :up:, però è uno scopo impegnativo il tuo, perchè se si smette di amare chi credo di esserlo per sempre...


Non è così e comunque credo che niente è per sempre. Ascolta, ti rispondo citando una frase che ho letto oggi qui e che mi è rimasta stampata in mente, perché mi ci ritrovo in pieno: chi ha un cuore libero si realizza amando. Ieri era il lavoro, poi la casa, poi l'auto. Oggi è così, domani sarà altro (magari un figlio, magari no).


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Aprile 2011)

elena ha detto:


> Se lo si vuole, lo si può.
> Ma perché Quibbelqurz è il clone dispettoso di Admin?


E' il folletto del forum, membro indispensable per smorzare tanto in tanto la morsa troppa stretta, quando si azzuffano utenti ... e a volte per contribuire spensieratamente nel forum 

Admin invece è il "fustigatore carotato", ultima istanza per risolvere problemi di vario genere, in particolare risse e abusi, di cui siamo vittime tanto in tanto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato: il pluriclonato di sodio è un composto chimico di mia invenzione che mi serve ad addormentare i lupi prima di squarciarli...
> Lui è l'utente pluriclonato di sodio.
> Ciò non ha nulla a che vedere con i cloni.
> 
> ...


 :rotfl:

Hai fatto centro :nuke:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' il folletto del forum, membro indispensable per smorzare tanto in tanto la morsa troppa stretta, quando si azzuffano utenti ... e a volte per contribuire spensieratamente nel forum
> 
> Admin invece è il *"fustigatore carotato",* ultima istanza per risolvere problemi di vario genere, in particolare risse e abusi, di cui siamo vittime tanto in tanto.


 
         :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Aprile 2011)

Riuscire ad andare a lavorare all'estero.

Riuscire a fare un macaco decente, che vagamente assomigli a questo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OU4o3A6M-BY


----------



## crimilde (4 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non ricadere in invischiamenti, ho già dato a sufficienza. E poi leggerezza, tanta leggerezza.


Anche io voglio imparare a essere piú leggera a non vivere facendomi un sacco di seghe mentali e fare la madonna addolorata del solito e continuare a vivere all'estero. perché mi piace parlare le lingue straniere. Prossima meta magari Bruxelles con http://www.europarl.europa.eu/parliament/public/staticDisplay.do?id=147&language=IT, il tirocinio al parlamento europeo deve essere una figata...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

crimilde ha detto:


> Anche io voglio imparare a essere piú leggera a non vivere facendomi un sacco di seghe mentali e fare la madonna addolorata del solito e continuare a vivere all'estero. perché mi piace parlare le lingue straniere. Prossima meta magari Bruxelles con http://www.europarl.europa.eu/parliament/public/staticDisplay.do?id=147&language=IT, il tirocinio al parlamento europeo deve essere una figata...


Senti tutti i treni vanno presi no?
Altrimenti poi si vive come quelle persone che...
Se io avessi avuto questo avrei fatto quello...
E io sono un deficente...perchè proprio ieri a cena mi si diceva...tu hai fatto una fatica immensa per arrivare dove sei arrivato...
Si guerra alle seghe mentali...

Poi papale papale...
O certe donne trovano il compagno acconcio alla bisogna...o finiscono nei guai...con la solita menata del cazzo...ho rinunciato alla carriera per seguire te...ma non esiste...NON esiste eh?
Fidati non è egoismo...ma necessità....

Ecco un altro esempio magari dove io sarei arrivato alla separazione in men che...se avevo una moglie che mi faceva le pare nei miei anni di pellegrinaggio...


----------



## crimilde (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti tutti i treni vanno presi no?
> Altrimenti poi si vive come quelle persone che...
> Se io avessi avuto questo avrei fatto quello...
> E io sono un deficente...perchè proprio ieri a cena mi si diceva...tu hai fatto una fatica immensa per arrivare dove sei arrivato...
> ...


In fatti per me é importante realizzarmi perché mia madre ha fatto questo sbaglio. ha rinunciato alla carriera, per badare a noi figlie, visto che mio padre era sempre in giro all'estero e chiaramente questo ha fatto fallire matrimonio. Peró non trovo giusto che ora ce lo rinfacci, alla fine nessuno poteva capirlo quando eravamo piccole.....quanto ci ho messo per staccarmi dal nido, per paura di lasciarla da sola!!!!E ora che vivo all'estero sta "meglio di me", detto ironicamente, nel senso che finalmente da spazio a sé stessa. É questo che non capiva il mio ex forse perché troppo piccolo. Non é che non lo amassi, é che vivevamo a distanza e per me in quel momento era importante sentirmi bene a Berlino, perché non voglio fare la fine di  mia madre che é sempre dipesa da mio padre, e poi si ritrova a 70 anni sola, mentre mio padre una vita se l' é fatta....


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

crimilde ha detto:


> In fatti per me é importante realizzarmi perché mia madre ha fatto questo sbaglio. ha rinunciato alla carriera, per badare a noi figlie, visto che mio padre era sempre in giro all'estero e chiaramente questo ha fatto fallire matrimonio. Peró non trovo giusto che ora ce lo rinfacci, alla fine nessuno poteva capirlo quando eravamo piccole.....quanto ci ho messo per staccarmi dal nido, per paura di lasciarla da sola!!!!E ora che vivo all'estero sta "meglio di me", detto ironicamente, nel senso che finalmente da spazio a sé stessa. É questo che non capiva il mio ex forse perché troppo piccolo. Non é che non lo amassi, é che vivevamo a distanza e per me in quel momento era importante sentirmi bene a Berlino, perché non voglio fare la fine di  mia madre che é sempre dipesa da mio padre, e poi si ritrova a 70 anni sola, mentre mio padre una vita se l' é fatta....


Eccoti...
Ecco Cazzo quali sono i condizionamenti contro i quali le donne devono combattere...
Senti se io fossi il tuo compagno...ti aiuterei a realizzare i tuoi sogni no?
Ma ammetto nell'amore maschile immaturo...sta l'egoismo del bambino...che sostituisce la madre con la moglie..
So quanto fanno male quei rinfacci eh?
Post molto illuminante...già...


----------



## crimilde (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eccoti...
> Ecco Cazzo quali sono i condizionamenti contro i quali le donne devono combattere...
> Senti se io fossi il tuo compagno...ti aiuterei a realizzare i tuoi sogni no?
> Ma ammetto nell'amore maschile immaturo...sta l'egoismo del bambino...che sostituisce la madre con la moglie..
> ...


esatto e´questo il punto. Anche a me pesava la distanza e il fatto che lui avesse un sacco di programmi all'estero da realizzare, ma l'amore per me era anche sostenerlo in tutto questo!!!!!La cosa piú brutta é che i rinfacci fanno male quando hai capito di aver perso qualcuno per sempre!!!!!Che la pesona con cui stavi nno ha mai avuto il coraggio di dire ció che non le andava bene e crolla la relzione tutta d'un tratto e vorrsti poter tornare indietro....Ma evidentemente non ne valeva la pena...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

crimilde ha detto:


> esatto e´questo il punto. Anche a me pesava la distanza e il fatto che lui avesse un sacco di programmi all'estero da realizzare, ma l'amore per me era anche sostenerlo in tutto questo!!!!!La cosa piú brutta é che i rinfacci fanno male quando hai capito di aver perso qualcuno per sempre!!!!!Che la pesona con cui stavi nno ha mai avuto il coraggio di dire ció che non le andava bene e crolla la relzione tutta d'un tratto e vorrsti poter tornare indietro....Ma evidentemente non ne valeva la pena...


Embè si no?
Un albero si riconosce dai frutti.
Vedi ci sono persone che prendono tempo e ti dicono cara ti aiuterò a realizzare i tuoi sogni...poi scoprono che questo fatto comporta per loro dei sacrifici pratici e allora ciao bella eh?
Mica possiamo vivere la nostra vita in funzione di un altra persona eh?
E' un errore madornale...


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

crimilde ha detto:


> esatto e´questo il punto. Anche a me pesava la distanza e il fatto che lui avesse un sacco di programmi all'estero da realizzare, ma l'amore per me era anche sostenerlo in tutto questo!!!!!La cosa piú brutta é che i rinfacci fanno male quando hai capito di aver perso qualcuno per sempre!!!!!Che la pesona con cui stavi nno ha mai avuto il coraggio di dire ció che non le andava bene e crolla la relzione tutta d'un tratto e vorrsti poter tornare indietro....Ma evidentemente non ne valeva la pena...


Se si arriva al rinfaccio vuol dire che si e' fatto un sacrificio...

se fai una cosa con la consapevolezza che valga, non e' assolutamente un sacrificio....

ma tua madre cosa s'aspettava mettendovi al mondo che cresceste da soli come le bestie o con i nonni che gli levassero le castagne dal fuoco?

per me se e' arrivata al rinfaccio e' stata solo superficiale quando e' rimasta incinta di voi e potresti rinfacciarglielo a tua volta...merita una lezioncina anche se e' tua madre.....

prooova..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se si arriva al rinfaccio vuol dire che si e' fatto un sacrificio...
> 
> se fai una cosa con la consapevolezza che valga, non e' assolutamente un sacrificio....
> 
> ...


Non penso che esistano figli di così bassa lega, che arrivino a dire ai propri genitori, allora se è così potevi fare al meno di mettermi al mondo.:unhappy:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non penso che esistano figli di così bassa lega, che arrivino a dire ai propri genitori, allora se è così potevi fare al meno di mettermi al mondo.:unhappy:


Eh gia' la lega di una madre che rinfaccia ai figli che per colpa loro magari non e' diventata chissa' chi, invece e' ottima...

bella scena, magari recitata con una bottiglia in mano e pure embriaga alla Viale del tramonto......

bisogna sempre dare la colpa a qualcuno...


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se si arriva al rinfaccio vuol dire che si e' fatto un sacrificio...
> 
> se fai una cosa con la consapevolezza che valga, non e' assolutamente un sacrificio....
> 
> ...


sì, la merita ma esattamente contraria a quella che indichi tu.
ci sono quelle rare volte dove tocca ai figli insegnare l'amore ai genitori regalando quello che non si è ricevuto.
succede, purtroppo


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, la merita ma esattamente contraria a quella che indichi tu.
> ci sono quelle rare volte dove tocca ai figli insegnare l'amore ai genitori regalando quello che non si è ricevuto.
> succede, purtroppo


SI...SI...SI...SI...
Sentirmi dire da mia figlia...
Tu ci sei sempre quando ho bisogno...per me è stato il massimo...:up:


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, la merita ma esattamente contraria a quella che indichi tu.
> ci sono quelle rare volte dove tocca ai figli insegnare l'amore ai genitori regalando quello che non si è ricevuto.
> succede, purtroppo


Si' inducendo i tuoi figli a non uscire dal pollaio, perche' mamma chioccia ha "pagato" per avere il loro amore...

a MIne', un genitore dovrebbe fare le cose senza pensare alle cambiali da incassare un domani...

anzi, se e' vero che si e' sacrificata per Crimilde, doveva essere ben felice che inseguisse i suoi sogni senza mostrare magari gelosie perche' lei e' in condizione di poterli realizzare, a differenza sua...


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI...SI...SI...SI...
> Sentirmi dire da mia figlia...
> Tu ci sei sempre quando ho bisogno...per me è stato il massimo...:up:


 senti, ma vuoi fare la parte del cattivo perché è più figo o cosa?
sembra che ti diverta a raccontarti pessimo marito e padre.
in teoria i peggiori dovrebbero essere quelli che si dipingono ineccepibili nascondendosi ...solo che una tale faccia come il culo da vantarsene non è sostenibile


----------



## Sterminator (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI...SI...SI...SI...
> Sentirmi dire da mia figlia...
> Tu ci sei sempre quando ho bisogno...per me è stato il massimo...:up:


Bravo un altro che se spupazzera' figli bamboccioni a 40 anni se non si contiene...:mrgreen:

comunque un conto e' quando tua figlia ha 12 anni un altro conto e' quando ne avra' 20...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti, ma vuoi fare la parte del cattivo perché è più figo o cosa?
> sembra che ti diverta a raccontarti pessimo marito e padre.
> in teoria i peggiori dovrebbero essere quelli che si dipingono ineccepibili nascondendosi ...solo che una tale faccia come il culo da vantarsene non è sostenibile


IO non ho MAI pensato di essere un cattivo padre.
Qualcuno qua dentro si è permesso di dirmi che sono un pessimo padre.
Ma appunto per accettare certe affermazioni, bisogna vedere CHI ne è il mittente.

Non mi pare di aver MAI fatto la parte del cattivo...

Ho sempre sostenuto che mia figlia è stata ed è: molto terapeutica per me...mi ha insegnato che non ero affatto il bambino cattivo che andrà all'inferno perchè fa piangere sua mamma...
Mia figlia mi ha insegnato a godermi la vita...e mi ha concesso il lusso di essere me stesso...


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> IO non ho MAI pensato di essere un cattivo padre.
> Qualcuno qua dentro si è permesso di dirmi che sono un pessimo padre.
> Ma appunto per accettare certe affermazioni, bisogna vedere CHI ne è il mittente.
> 
> ...


meglio così. a volte sembra che tu voglia sembrarlo


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> meglio così. a volte sembra che tu voglia sembrarlo


No figurati...chi vorrebbe sembrare un cattivo padre?
Poi io mi occupo solo di ciò che SONO, scusami, ma non mi interessa COSA SEMBRO.


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No figurati...chi vorrebbe sembrare un cattivo padre?
> Poi io mi occupo solo di ciò che SONO, scusami, ma non mi interessa COSA SEMBRO.


 sembra che tu voglia sembrarlo...è orribile:unhappy:.
hai ragione...conta quello che sei


----------



## oscuro (4 Aprile 2011)

*......*

Capire il senso della mia esistenza....dargli un senso se possibile....e far pace con il mio passato per rendere più sereno il mio fututro!!!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capire il senso della mia esistenza....dargli un senso se possibile....e far pace con il mio passato per rendere più sereno il mio fututro!!!


Far fuori le cricche no?


----------



## lorelai (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè cazzo uno si innamora di te...e tu tremi come una foglia dicendogli non sono degna del tuo amore?
> Maddai prenditela comoda no?
> Come viene viene...
> La vita bisogna inventarsela eh?


No, è più un...

Porca miseria, mi sono innamorata di te. Ma sono un essere indegno e tu non mi amerai, è normale che sia così.
Allora mi difendo preventivamente. Guardaaaa... guarda come sono tranquillona e amicona e intelligente e ironica, non la solita femminuccia lacrimosa.
Guardaaaaa... Guarda come sto al gioco!
Ah, ma tu vuoi davvero solo giocare?
Ah, cazzo, ora mi sta facendo male questo gioco...
Ehi, ma non ti sei accorto di quanto io sia sensibile e indifesa e cotta di te?
Ti amo, non lo vedi?
No?
Ah.
Che male che fa.


Sto messa bene insomma...
(ma sto cambiando)


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> No, è più un...
> 
> Porca miseria, mi sono innamorata di te. Ma sono un essere indegno e tu non mi amerai, è normale che sia così.
> Allora mi difendo preventivamente. Guardaaaa... guarda come sono tranquillona e amicona e intelligente e ironica, non la solita femminuccia lacrimosa.
> ...


Scusa, ma allora perchè fai quella parte se ti fa male??? Piuttosto è meglio niente che fare la parte finta di se stessi!!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusa, ma allora perchè fai quella parte se ti fa male??? Piuttosto è meglio niente che fare la parte finta di se stessi!!


Daniele arrenditi...ci sono cose che tu non puoi capire...


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2011)

*Conte*

Già fatto...!:rotfl:Be qualcuno asseriva che io fossi soltanto un utente provocatore.......:incazzato:con i fatti è stato dimostrato l'esatto contrario....!!


----------



## Buscopann (5 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Qual è il vostro scopo (attuale, che siamo esseri in continua evoluzione, sempre che si voglia vivere e non vegetare ) nella vita?


Vivere e non sopravvivere. Non è sempre facile. Vorrei fermarmi ad assaporare il sapore delle piccole emozioni quotidiane, ma il mondo continua a girare e non si ferma. il tempo è tiranno.

Buscopann


----------



## MK (5 Aprile 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Vivere e non sopravvivere.* Non è sempre facile. Vorrei fermarmi ad assaporare il sapore delle piccole emozioni quotidiane, ma il mondo continua a girare e non si ferma. il tempo è tiranno.
> 
> Buscopann


Bello!


----------



## elena (5 Aprile 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Vivere e non sopravvivere. Non è sempre facile. Vorrei fermarmi ad assaporare il sapore delle piccole emozioni quotidiane, ma il mondo continua a girare e non si ferma. il tempo è tiranno.
> 
> Buscopann


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI7lFaF_owk


----------



## lorelai (6 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele arrenditi...ci sono cose che tu non puoi capire...



Da un punto di vista razionale è bene rifuggire sofferenza e menzogna per essere se stessi.
E' quel che è giusto fare.

Solo che...
quando una persona piace veramente tanto ma non ricambia se non in parte, ci vuole uno sforzo di volontà e onestà verso se stessi veramente grande, per riuscire a dirsi in tempo: "fermati, non cercare di compiacerlo a tutti i costi, sai già che averlo a pezzetti a lungo andare ti distruggerà".

Ecco, io di solito faccio lo struzzo e vado avanti. Ma non posso più, mai più.


----------



## Daniele (6 Aprile 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> Solo che...
> quando una persona piace veramente tanto ma non ricambia se non in parte, ci vuole uno sforzo di volontà e onestà verso se stessi veramente grande, per riuscire a dirsi in tempo: "fermati, non cercare di compiacerlo a tutti i costi, sai già che averlo a pezzetti a lungo andare ti distruggerà".


Lorelai, vuol dire che non è la persona giusta e quindi va tolto dalle considerazioni!!! Sai quanto mi piace la Ferrari del vicino, ma la ha lui, non io...amen!!! Bisogna saper non perseverare dove non c'è trippa per gatti o svendersi pur di avere un tozzo di pane.


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Qual è il vostro scopo (attuale, che siamo esseri in continua evoluzione, sempre che si voglia vivere e non vegetare ) nella vita?


 il mio obiettivo è la serenità della mia famiglia .si può dire che abbia preso spesso la vita a morsi vivendo di corsa ...altro che vegetare.
corri , corri ..a pranzo un panino ed ora..non ci vedo più dalla fame:singleeye:
ops, mi sono fatta prendere la mano.


----------



## lorelai (6 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lorelai, vuol dire che non è la persona giusta e quindi va tolto dalle considerazioni!!! Sai quanto mi piace la Ferrari del vicino, ma la ha lui, non io...amen!!! Bisogna saper non perseverare dove non c'è trippa per gatti o svendersi pur di avere un tozzo di pane.


Ecco... immagina che il vicino ogni mattina per mesi ti dia il buongiorno e poi ti chieda cosa ne pensi, se la trovi bella, discuta con te di tutti i dettagli, ti offra di farci un giro.
immagina di rifiutare con cortesia e di dire che è meglio di no, che potresti farti male perché non la sai guidare, e che lui te la rimetta continuamente sotto il naso, ma con fare assai gentile,  e quasi ti faccia credere che potrai prenderla tutte le volte che vuoi...
E tu lo sai che non è tua e non lo sarà mai, però sembra così dannatamente bella e a portata di mano...

(la storia ovviamente finisce con il vicino che t'investe sul vialetto del giardino, affermando che non ti aveva visto e che anzi, la colpa è tua che non ti sei spostato: sapevi benissimo che lui passa sempre da lì sfrecciando).


----------



## aristocat (7 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Qual è il vostro scopo (attuale, che siamo esseri in continua evoluzione, sempre che si voglia vivere e non vegetare ) nella vita?


Non perdere mai di vista i propri sogni e progetti più cari, nonostante gli ostacoli e i dolori della vita. Il tutto senza mai abbandonarsi al cinismo e all'aridità interiore.


----------



## passante (7 Aprile 2011)

lorelai ha detto:


> (la storia ovviamente finisce con il vicino che t'investe sul vialetto del giardino, affermando che non ti aveva visto e che anzi, la colpa è tua che non ti sei spostato: sapevi benissimo che lui passa sempre da lì sfrecciando).


:mrgreen: è che voi che vi amate poco fate fatica capire quanto, invece, siete belli, però ce la potete (anzi dovete) fare. noi presuntuosi al contrario abbiamo la strada spianata


----------



## passante (7 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Qual è il vostro scopo (attuale, che siamo esseri in continua evoluzione, sempre che si voglia vivere e non vegetare ) nella vita?


mah a me piacerebbe vegetare un po' invece... non dico tanto, eh, ma farsi un bel mesetto da carciofo, senza tante proccupazioni... mi accontento anche di due settimane da bietolone


----------



## Minerva (7 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> mah a me piacerebbe vegetare un po' invece... non dico tanto, eh, ma farsi un bel mesetto da carciofo, *senza tante proccupazioni.*.. mi accontento anche di due settimane da bietolone


 che lusso


----------



## Nocciola (7 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> mah a me piacerebbe vegetare un po' invece... non dico tanto, eh, ma farsi un bel mesetto da carciofo, senza tante proccupazioni... mi accontento anche di due settimane da bietolone


Straquoto:up:
Ho un bisogno infinito di spegnere il cervello, non pensare a nulla, dimenticarmi del mondo e vegetare


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Lorelai, al vicino che mi fa vedere sempre la Ferrari sapendo quando mi piace...lo mando a quel paese io e con veemenza. nel tuo caso, se ti piace uno e quello lo sa ma non vuole impegnarsi con te...ma continua a farsi vedere  e rivedere, sei tu che devi dirgli  "fanculo brutto stronzo!!!, vattene via con l tuo Ferrari se no te le rigo!"


----------



## Eliade (7 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> mah a me piacerebbe vegetare un po' invece... non dico tanto, eh, ma farsi un bel mesetto da carciofo, senza tante proccupazioni... mi accontento anche di due settimane da bietolone


Marò...che razza di verdure! :unhappy:

Io preferirei (e non c'è doppio senso) un finocchio oppure un limone!


----------



## lorelai (8 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lorelai, al vicino che mi fa vedere sempre la Ferrari sapendo quando mi piace...lo mando a quel paese io e con veemenza. nel tuo caso, se ti piace uno e quello lo sa ma non vuole impegnarsi con te...ma continua a farsi vedere  e rivedere, sei tu che devi dirgli  "fanculo brutto stronzo!!!, vattene via con l tuo Ferrari se no te le rigo!"



In futuro farò senz'altro così. Anzi, la rigo proprio senza preavviso.

Per adesso sto metabolizzando la notizia che lui ha già un'altra...


----------



## crimilde (8 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> IO non ho MAI pensato di essere un cattivo padre.
> Qualcuno qua dentro si è permesso di dirmi che sono un pessimo padre.
> Ma appunto per accettare certe affermazioni, bisogna vedere CHI ne è il mittente.
> 
> ...


Ma un attimo ragazzi, mia madre non é assoltamente cattiva, anzi avendo avuto un padre che ha sempre girato per il mondo, mi ha sempre incoraggiata ad andare all'estero e a realizzarei miei sogni, solo essendo la figlia piú piccola ha patito la dipartita dal nido, perché dopo di me c'era la solitudine e oltretutto mio padre ha un altro figlio e si occupa di lui!!!!É umano che avesse avuto paura, solo no nho trovato giusto a volte rinfacciarmelo, che lei per noi ha fatto chissá che cosa, ma io crescendo ho cercato di spingerla a viversi la sua vita, perché era giusto cosí!!!!!!ed ora sembra esserci riuscita!!!Un po# come tua figlia....


----------

